# Acid Madre Cigar Review - not bad, needs a bit of age



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the second madre I smoked, the first while walking the dog in a blizzard so I didn't rate that one. It looks great, nice maduro wrapper, bo...

Read the full review here: Acid Madre Cigar Review - not bad, needs a bit of age


----------

